# Hi New here



## yvettesad (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello I'm new here. I am going through a hard time right now and just want some friendly people around me, I don't know what I am going through as yet, but it will probably lead to divorce. Just found out my husband has been talking to a woman since he has been working from home because of the pandemic. I investigate and realize that they are in a relationship. Now he wants to go on some training for 4 months in the same state that the woman lives. He did his Masters degree and haven't got a promotion at his job as yet, he says that this training will get him a good paying job, nut its all suspicious to me. I asked if he cant do it online, he claims the person says its better to do it in person as he needs to show him things. Its computer related. I told him I don't feel comfortable, but he still insist. I know he is still talking to the woman, he denies it but my gut tells me. Add to this my 20 years old moved out and told me the day he left. I was dependent on them driving me and picking me up from work. I got my drivers license but was always nervous to drive. Now my husband wants to leave, so he is trying to get ,me a car and I am scared to death of all this change. I feel so down and broken. I have our 8 years old who I will have to take to school and try to function. I have no friends really, I just want someone to care. I am going through depression.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry that you are going through all of this. First, are you under a Dr's care for your depression? If NOT, attend to that immediately!

How do you know he is talking to this woman, and what gives you the impression that they are in a relationship? You said you investigated - do you have proof? Texts, emails, recordings?
You should directly confront your H about this if you have the proof, and if they are involved, then that needs to STOP asap and NO contact. And yeah, training THERE at her state for 4 months? Nope. If it's computers, you can do MOST of that online these days.

Do you have any family that you can talk to about this or a priest/minister? You should look in to getting some individual counseling to help you through all of this.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

yvettesad said:


> Hello I'm new here. I am going through a hard time right now and just want some friendly people around me, I don't know what I am going through as yet, but it will probably lead to divorce. Just found out my husband has been talking to a woman since he has been working from home because of the pandemic. I investigate and realize that they are in a relationship. Now he wants to go on some training for 4 months in the same state that the woman lives. He did his Masters degree and haven't got a promotion at his job as yet, he says that this training will get him a good paying job, nut its all suspicious to me. I asked if he cant do it online, he claims the person says its better to do it in person as he needs to show him things. Its computer related. I told him I don't feel comfortable, but he still insist. I know he is still talking to the woman, he denies it but my gut tells me. Add to this my 20 years old moved out and told me the day he left. I was dependent on them driving me and picking me up from work. I got my drivers license but was always nervous to drive. Now my husband wants to leave, so he is trying to get ,me a car and I am scared to death of all this change. I feel so down and broken. I have our 8 years old who I will have to take to school and try to function. I have no friends really, I just want someone to care. I am going through depression.


Do you have transit options?
I can understand your nervousness about driving, if you're such a new driver.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

yvettesad said:


> Hello I'm new here. I am going through a hard time right now and just want some friendly people around me, I don't know what I am going through as yet, but it will probably lead to divorce. Just found out my husband has been talking to a woman since he has been working from home because of the pandemic. I investigate and realize that they are in a relationship. Now he wants to go on some training for 4 months in the same state that the woman lives. He did his Masters degree and haven't got a promotion at his job as yet, he says that this training will get him a good paying job, nut its all suspicious to me. I asked if he cant do it online, he claims the person says its better to do it in person as he needs to show him things. Its computer related. I told him I don't feel comfortable, but he still insist. I know he is still talking to the woman, he denies it but my gut tells me. Add to this my 20 years old moved out and told me the day he left. I was dependent on them driving me and picking me up from work. I got my drivers license but was always nervous to drive. Now my husband wants to leave, so he is trying to get ,me a car and I am scared to death of all this change. I feel so down and broken. I have our 8 years old who I will have to take to school and try to function. I have no friends really, I just want someone to care. I am going through depression.


File for divorce if he's a lying cheating dog! You can't stop him. He's going to leave you for her anyway, sounds like, so get yourself an attorney.


----------



## planner1232 (Nov 5, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Sorry that you are going through all of this. First, are you under a Dr's care for your depression? If NOT, attend to that immediately!
> 
> How do you know he is talking to this woman, and what gives you the impression that they are in a relationship? You said you investigated - do you have proof? Texts, emails, recordings?
> You should directly confront your H about this if you have the proof, and if they are involved, then that needs to STOP asap and NO contact. And yeah, training THERE at her state for 4 months? Nope. If it's computers, you can do MOST of that online these days.
> ...


Take immediate care of your mental health you don't want to get into a whole.. you won't be able to confront your husband in a meaningful way . You have to talk to others . You can't go through it alone.. a good on line support group is circlesup com. Meet once a week on zoom with others going through similar situation. Peace to yoh


----------



## yvettesad (Nov 1, 2021)

planner1232 said:


> Take immediate care of your mental health you don't want to get into a whole.. you won't be able to confront your husband in a meaningful way . You have to talk to others . You can't go through it alone.. a good on line support group is circlesup com. Meet once a week on zoom with others going through similar situation. Peace to yoh


thank you


----------

